
Cloudflare CEO lashes at Anonymous claims - maxinux
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/18/cloudflare_ceo_rubbishes_anonymous_claims_of_terrorist_support/?bypasscheck
======
HappyTypist
If you adopt a "we only take down content pursuant to a court order", then you
need to adopt this policy all time even when it is uncomfortable to do so.
Cloudflare has often been criticized for harboring DDoS sites, controversial
content, and now ISIS, but I think cloudflare sees themselves more as a pipe
or utility than a walled garden.

